# Help with Clavamox dosage



## Cindee (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm trying to help a wild deer mouse that my cat brought in and likely tortured. He was rather unresponsive for 2 days. I fed him oatmeal milk and lactated ringers for those two days, at least every two hours. It was suggested to me to get him on antibiotics because if the cat actually bit him, he'll most likely have the start of an infection. I just happen to have Clavamox, perfect for the problem but I found two vets online that said 6.25 mg was the right dosage. I called the closest wildlife center (2 hours away) and they wouldn't tell me what the proper amount was but said that 6.25 was way too much, more than they give their rescues.

I've had him for three days now, and he's responding. He's eating on his own (I got what I thought was proper mouse food but the wildlife center poo pooed it and said I should just collect dry grass seed from the neighborhood! Uh what? Well, the mouse didn't seem to care, he ate really well tonight. He's now back sleeping under his little blanket. But, now I'm worried that I'm giving him too much Clavamox. He's due for his second dose in an hour...it's about 8:30PM PST right now.

Does anyone here know the proper dosage? The average weight for a Deer mouse is 18 grams.

Cindee


----------

